# Sheet music for Vieni, vieni o mio diletto



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

From Vivaldi's Ottone in Villa?

Free of course is better, but I can't find it online.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I doubt you'll find any. It seems that in general Vivaldi's operas haven't been published. And I don't think it's in the public domain, so you probably won't find it for free.


----------



## franceshook (Nov 8, 2012)

*Schubertline.co.uk*



obwan said:


> From Vivaldi's Ottone in Villa?
> 
> Free of course is better, but I can't find it online.


You can buy the score and print directly for a mini price, and the subscription is well worth it.
Schubertline.co.uk, wonderful!


----------

